# كتاب هندسة المواد أ.د/ أحمد سالم الصباغ



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (11 ديسمبر 2014)

http://www.mediafire.com/download/xha8sextqgomme6/هندسة+المواد+ج+1.rar


----------



## شاكر محمود تركي (11 ديسمبر 2014)

عاشت ايدك يا استاذ سيد على المشاركات والمعلومات الرائعة والتي تقدمها لنا في المنتدى بارك الله بك وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك شكرا لك يامتألق


----------



## صالح عامر محمد (11 ديسمبر 2014)

جــزاك الله خيراً​


----------



## م. يزن اياد (22 ديسمبر 2014)

*
جــزاك الله خيراً
*​


----------



## شريف عادل (22 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## the Quality (25 مارس 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## the Quality (25 مارس 2015)

بصراحة الكتاب ده كنت بدور علياه من زمان رائع رائع رائع ....ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## محمد بشير ذهب (16 أبريل 2015)

عندي موضوع عاوز له مرجع 
ماتأثير نسبة الكربون علي الصلادة في الصلب ؟


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (18 أبريل 2015)

*Effect of Carbon Content on the Mechanical Properties of Medium Carbon Steels*

Effect of Carbon Content on the Mechanical Properties of Medium
Carbon Steels





محمد بشير ذهب قال:


> عندي موضوع عاوز له مرجع
> ماتأثير نسبة الكربون علي الصلادة في الصلب ؟


----------



## the Quality (18 أبريل 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سليمان1 (18 أبريل 2016)

أحسنت وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## سليمان1 (18 أبريل 2016)

أحسنت وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## mahmoud1974 (9 ديسمبر 2017)

رائع


----------



## Abu Laith (10 ديسمبر 2017)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------

